# Fish rub against decor and substrate



## salubri3i (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey guys. I hope you can help me. The fish in my tank keep rubbing themselves on the rocks and plants( and driftwood). They do it about once every fifteen minutes or so. The two Orandas seem worse. They suddenly swim quickly and rub their bodies on the substrate repeatedly. Any ideas on what they're sick with? I don't even see any visible signs on the fishes except they're behaviour...


----------



## n1zjd (Jan 25, 2010)

Being as its the only disease Ive encountered personally and based on the behavior, sounds like ich. My fish were doing the same thing. They would swim quickly and 'roll' to one side like they are trying to shake something off as well as rubbing up against the substrate and side of tank to get it off. But I cant guarantee thats whats affecting your fish


----------



## salubri3i (Feb 8, 2010)

So Ich can occur this way even without the white spots? They did have Ich recently though. May I ask how you managed to cure your fishes?


----------



## n1zjd (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I tried multiple things. Ich doesnt affect fish unless they are stressed. Stress can come in many forms. What you need to do is not stress them further and they should recover on their own unless its a serious case of it like I had/have (mine are doing much better now). If they are real bad you can treat them with medication, just make sure to remove any carbon from your filter if your using any. And yes, Ich starts by attacking the fish' gills, so you will normally see the fish act abnormally a couple days before seeing the white spots. Good luck.


----------



## salubri3i (Feb 8, 2010)

i see. i tried the advice stickied in this forum. they seem to be doing much better but still under observation. atleast none of them seem to have lost their appetite. :lol:

thanks!


----------



## salubri3i (Feb 8, 2010)

how long does this treatment of high temp and salt last? my fish seem to be doing better but from time to time they still scratch around or flash. the gills are no longer clamped though. 

no heater here. i live in the Philippines and it's always high temp! like 80-84 during the mornings and 75 during the evenings. should i still get a heater (kinda hard to find but not impossible)? does the temperature need to be in constant highs of 84 or so to get rid of this parasite? 

appreciate any help. thanks in advance.


----------

